# Ontario/Michigan gathering?



## Gabriel1 (Mar 10, 2003)

I am try to determine whether or not people would be interested in attending a gathering this Summer for gamers primarily in the Michigan and SW Ontario area. 

I was thinking of Windsor Ontario for the site.  It is a border city (with Detroit for anyone who did not already know that) and would give the American visitors the benefit of their stronger dollar while in Windsor.  

I was thinking a weekend in August would be ideal for the event.  If there is enough interest A2Z, myself and hopefully others will arrange a playing area and try to organize everything else that is needed.  

So...Anyone interested????


----------



## Holy Bovine (Mar 11, 2003)

Yeesh!  Is Michigan/SW Ontario some kind of dead zone?  C'mon you gamers I know you're hiding around here somewhere - let's hear you roar!


----------



## A2Z (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm here. But of course you already knew that.


----------



## Gabriel1 (Mar 12, 2003)

There are more Detroiters here.  Where's J. Dyal et al?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Mar 12, 2003)

I game with a group of eight here in Ann Arbor--I might imagine some of us could carpool, depending on when it was being held.  I'll drop a link to this thread to our group list, see if anyone's interested.

LL


----------



## Vanye (Mar 12, 2003)

What do you have in mind?  I'm in Bay City, so it's only a couple of hours away to get to Windsor; I may be able to attend, depending on whether my girlfriend and I have the kids that weekend.


----------



## Quickbeam (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm definitely down with this.  Heck, I drove to the Ohio Gameday in January; Chicago last month for their Gameday; and have reserved my tickets for GenCon in Indy.  Making the short trek across the border won't even seem like a commute to me !

I'll put the word out to Josh Dyal and the folks in my gaming group, but you may want to keep the link thread in the General Forum on the front page...or move this info there.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 12, 2003)

Cool!  Yeah, I'm in.  Normally I don't check out this forum.  And normally, these type of things are in the general forum where lots of folks see them.  I think this could easily pass muster as an acceptable thread in the general forum, if all the other regions can do it.

In any case, barring really bad timing on the schedule (I do have to move again sometime this summer!) I'll definately be there.


----------



## Tsyr (Mar 12, 2003)

Will depend on *when* exactly it is, since this will be a day trip just to *Get* there for me... But I am technicly in michigan.


----------



## Remathilis (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm game, I'll be living in the are, and crossing the border shouldn't be a problem. 

More info would be nice.


----------



## Tsyr (Mar 13, 2003)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> *I'm game, I'll be living in the are, and crossing the border shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> More info would be nice. *




Will be?


----------



## Gabriel1 (Mar 13, 2003)

Let me see if I can set anything up for say the 15-17th of August.  I will see if I can get any $$ from the Ministry of Tourism or sponsorship form local business.

There are many places we could play in.  There are so many union halls and ethnic clubs here in Windsor.  When I have Details as to when and where I will post them.

Who would use a Hotel?  If there is enough demand we may get a group rate.  I will check with local hotels to see what they would need in order to offer a group rate.

Has anyone done this before?  Any advice?


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm tentatively (tenatively?  me no spell good)  interested... Windsor's a nice city, been meaning to visit there again anyways.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 13, 2003)

I would _not_ be staying in a hotel.  Any good game stores in Windsor, or do we need to charter some kind of community center or conference room?  Lots of apartment complexes have community center type of rooms that residents can reserve too...


----------



## Gabriel1 (Mar 14, 2003)

No game stores here in Windsor.  There is a Games Workshop but that is it.  

If one of our local Detroit residents can get us a place cheap we could do it there.  Windsor may as well be part of Detroit.  

We have a tourist office here in town I'm going to see what help they can give me.

And whoever says Windsor is a nice town has never been here.  It is nothing but hookers, gambling and factories.  Well I gues 2/3 ain't bad 

I can't wait to move from here.  THe biggest benefit is being so close to Detroit.

I Love Detroit.   Seriously!!!


----------



## saupster (Mar 15, 2003)

I would be interested as well! I would think people would come down from Toronto and the surrounding areas.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Mar 17, 2003)

Would people be as interested (mainly our good friends living in Michigan) if the location was moved to London?  This would make it easier for our good friends in Toronto to make it down as London is halfway between Toronto and Windsor (about 2 hours drive either way).  Also London does have 3 (count 'em _3_) games stores two of which could probably be convinced to donate prizes (the last in most definately an _Un_friendly local games shop).

Just trying to get a feel for who's willing to travel where (I'm fine with either city honestly).


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 17, 2003)

I would do London, but that means folks in Michigan much farther west than Detroit and the suburbs would have to drive really far.


----------



## haiiro (Mar 17, 2003)

Windsor is an easy drive for me, and I might be interested -- it would depend heavily on my sometimes (often) erratic schedule. Depending on the setup, I might be able to coax some/all of the group I game with in Ann Arbor to come out as well.

I would be much more likely to drive back and forth between Windsor and Ypsi than stay in a hotel.


----------



## HellHound (Mar 17, 2003)

Good luck with this one - being an Ontarian myself, I certainly hope it flies!

To encourage attendance, I encourage the organizer to email me (blackhammer@dreadgazebo.com) to arrange for some prize PDFs from Ambient Inc. to attendees.


----------



## Turlogh (Mar 17, 2003)

I would be interested especially if it is in London (not having a car makes Windsor hard to get to).


----------



## Remathilis (Mar 20, 2003)

I'd be happier if it stuck on this side of the Bridge, but otherwise I'd be game to uh... game. 

Something this close to home sounds fun.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Mar 30, 2003)

London might be just a bit far for those of us in the *rest* of SE Michigan, that is, outside Detroit   Ann Arbor to London is probably around three hours (and oddly enough, most easily reached by bypassing Detroit altogether and heading through Port Huron/Sarnia.

'Course, without a more solid date, I won't know if I can go anyway.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 31, 2003)

Not much progress being made here.    Not a good sign for this coming together.


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 13, 2003)

I'd be interested. I like the London idea. It's closer for me, and maybe some of my friends who play, too (if they're interested).


----------



## ScyldSceafing (Apr 20, 2003)

*Is someone in charge of this thing?*

Josh Dyal has the right of it ... this (very good) idea won't come together unless someone steps up and takes charge and frankly *makes* it happen. Here's your big chance! Earn the respect of many! Or ... err ... some!

I will personally stand the organizers to a round of their favorite frosty beverage if we can get this thing together. And Wyn A'rienh and I would love to come.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Apr 22, 2003)

Perhaps an announcement/call in a better-frequented forum would help?  The OH gameday thread in General Discussion seems to be continuously lively.  Though as several have said, without a date, location, organizer that might not work so well...


----------



## Seule (Apr 22, 2003)

I'd be quite interested, and being in Guelph, only a little over an hour from London, that'd have my vote.
On a semi-off-topic note, I grew up in London, and I'm wondering which are the three gaming stores there?  It's been about 15 years since I went hunting for gaming books there, and I'm wondering which stores are still the same.

  --Seule


----------



## LostSoul (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm moving to St. Catherines next month, so I might be able to join.  Sounds good.


----------



## saupster (Apr 27, 2003)

*What's Happening?*

Since several people have (rightly) suggested that it's difficult to organize anything without any info, let's get the ball rolling by trying to come up with a date to hold this get-together.

Question #1 - do we want this to be a weekend long event, or just a one day thing?

Question #2 - is August a good month for people? If my memory is correct, the first weekend in August is a long weekend for us Ontarians, but it might not be the best time to hold the get-together.

I would be willing to try and help get things organized, but since I don't live in the Windsor area, someone else would have to go around and try to find a place (or places) to play.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Apr 28, 2003)

We need to consolidate threads, it appears 

Much of the conversation about this is currently happening here.

Dates for this are un-polled as of yet.  If it does end up in Ann Arbor, the only time that's obviously out is Art Fair weekend... <ugh>.


----------

